# Hellsbay waterman



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

No pictures? Have really enjoyed mine all these years.


----------



## Martvan (Jul 28, 2021)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> No pictures? Have really enjoyed mine all these years.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You'll love it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Tod Hagan (May 12, 2020)

Big congrats!


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice rig!


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats, fantastic boats.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

CONGRATS! What a great skiff. Had a pro for 5 years and absolutely loved every bit of it.


----------



## southernbassangler (Apr 27, 2021)

That's a sick rig!!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

You'll love it. I damn sure love mine!


----------



## Martvan (Jul 28, 2021)

ElLobo said:


> You'll love it. I damn sure love mine!
> View attachment 184700


 What kind of speed do you get. ? How do you like that Yamaha 70 ?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Martvan said:


> What kind of speed do you get. ? How do you like that Yamaha 70 ?


I really like the Yamaha 70. No jack plate, running a Power Tech SCD3 R17 prop. Fastest I've gotten is 39mph WOT just me on board. With 2 anglers and regular load I do about 35-36 mph WOT and about 30mph cruising. Mid 30's is plenty fast in the Waterman, I don't think its designed to go really fast. Jack plate would help get you above 40mph. @DBStoots gets some good speed out of his Waterman.


----------



## MMelville (Apr 9, 2019)

ElLobo said:


> You'll love it. I damn sure love mine!
> View attachment 184700


Great looking rig


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

Congrats! Awesome boat


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

awesome skiff 👍


----------



## Capt._Justin_Price (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations! I love my waterman and may never sell it. From fishing my home waters, Louisiana, and the keys it impresses me everyday.


----------

